# California Graduate School of Theology



## sastark (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone on the board have any experience or information about the California Graduate School of Theology? 

It came up in a discussion recently, and I had never heard of it (even though it's just down the road from me).

I note on their faculty page (here) that one of their professors received his MDiv from Westminster.

I also note that their president will be filling the pulpit at the Crystal Cathedral for the next few weeks (see that story, here). He is an ordained RCA minister, according to his bio at the CGST site.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

So, after a quick Google search for the school, I found that Terry Jones (the Florida pastor that burned the Quran) is listed as an alumni on their Wikipedia page. Apparently, he received an honorary degree from them.


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2012)

First I've heard of them either but being associated with Crystal Cathedral and Terry Jones doesn't lend for the greatest credibility.


----------



## sastark (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly, Andrew!


----------

